# clutching for 32" backs on 08 650i???



## bruteforcetx (Jun 29, 2009)

i have been reading up on changing the clutch springs on my 08 650i to pull 32" silverbacks. i really dont know which ones to go with, and i want to get it right the first time if possible. i do go through alot of thick, nasty mud and i need to still be able to pull out other bikes in need of getting out of a sticky situations. so what do yall think?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

your def. going to need a yellow secondary spring!


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yellow Secondary and Almond Primary.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

^^wat boot said


----------



## bruteforcetx (Jun 29, 2009)

if i go with the yellow and almond do i have to change the weights too??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

not you wont NEED to change the weights. 
If you got 150 bones to throw you could change them out and see if you like them though..


----------



## bruteforcetx (Jun 29, 2009)

what would changing the weights do exactly?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would not change them if it was mine.....With the Yellow secondary and it being so stiff...The Almond primary is more less a must IMO. It will give you the most performance out of your Brute and get you some more power to the ground. The stock primary is WAY too weak for the Yellow secondary.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Try the Red secondary, then if you think you want more you can get the Yellow secondary later. I have turned the 32's with no problems at all with the Red secondary and Gold primary. It has quite a bit of stall also. 

Never tried to get up to top end speed, but after about 45 or so I shut her down!! lol Still got plenty of throttle left then though...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Try the Red secondary, then if you think you want more you can get the Yellow secondary later. I have turned the 32's with no problems at all with the Red secondary and Gold primary. It has quite a bit of stall also.
> 
> Never tried to get up to top end speed, but after about 45 or so I shut her down!! lol Still got plenty of throttle left then though...


Dale is correct as well. The Red will work just fine.


----------



## bruteforcetx (Jun 29, 2009)

if i go with the yellow secondary and almond primary what will changing the weight do or not do?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would leave the stock weights in it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

bruteforcetx said:


> if i go with the yellow secondary and almond primary what will changing the weight do or not do?





Bootlegger said:


> I would leave the stock weights in it.


 Me too


----------



## bruteforcetx (Jun 29, 2009)

ordering the springs today!!


----------



## lamudslinger (Aug 8, 2012)

alright you guys im new here. i got a 05 brute 750 with 8" gorilla lift on 32" silverbacks 3gx belt whats the best clutch springs to run.....thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lamudslinger said:


> alright you guys im new here. i got a 05 brute 750 with 8" gorilla lift on 32" silverbacks 3gx belt whats the best clutch springs to run.....thanks


Clutching - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

bruteforcetx said:


> i have been reading up on changing the clutch springs on my 08 650i to pull 32" silverbacks. i really dont know which ones to go with, and i want to get it right the first time if possible. i do go through alot of thick, nasty mud and i need to still be able to pull out other bikes in need of getting out of a sticky situations. so what do yall think?


 
I have 30" Backs on my '07 750 with a red secondaey and Maroon Primary.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bruteforcetx said:


> i have been reading up on changing the clutch springs on my 08 650i to pull 32" silverbacks. i really dont know which ones to go with, and i want to get it right the first time if possible. i do go through alot of thick, nasty mud and i need to still be able to pull out other bikes in need of getting out of a sticky situations. so what do yall think?


I had a 06 650I with 29.5 terms with a red and it wasn't enough so if I where you do some searching on here about the gear reduction for the 650I and the 750I the gears are from the t-rex that would be your best bet and then you could go lighter on your secondary spring so you don't get so much heat.

Sent from my C771


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

You could give VFJ a call get his stage 3 mod and he will set you up with the right springs for your setup. He was able to keep my brutes power way up with 28's
. I wouid recommend it for sure


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

carms_2 said:


> You could give VFJ a call get his stage 3 mod and he will set you up with the right springs for your setup. He was able to keep my brutes power way up with 28's
> . I wouid recommend it for sure


This would work also but 32" tires are a lot more then 28s. If you do the gear reduction you wont go threw no where near the belts. 

Sent from my C771


----------



## Oakley5343 (Jun 13, 2012)

carms_2 said:


> You could give VFJ a call get his stage 3 mod and he will set you up with the right springs for your setup. He was able to keep my brutes power way up with 28's
> . I wouid recommend it for sure


I definatley agree. Call VFJ!! Just got my stage 3 spidermod back for my 30" silverbacks on 14" diesels... I had nothing but problems with all other kits... Takes 4 days to send it and get it back.. And definatley keep stock weights if going with VFJ.. Check him out over at kawieriders.. Interstate motorsports


----------



## gump05 (May 28, 2011)

where can you get spring at for the primary


----------



## Oakley5343 (Jun 13, 2012)

gump05 said:


> where can you get spring at for the primary


VFJ... vforcejohn.com he has everything you need... Period! Lol


----------

